# Need 1 more sub for downtown Detroit (large job)



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I am looking for several subs to help with plowing at Ford Field. I am sure they would like to see Ford trucks pushing the snow, but will consider any. A small truck may also be needed for plowing sidewalks and other tight areas. Contact me by phone or email. NO PMs John 586-634-2904 [email protected]


----------

